# Sean Hannity Love Child?



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Okay... I made up the part about a Sean Hannity love child, but I do know that Cohen didn't just tell the court under oath that Hannity was a client for no reason.  Anyway, thought this was a fantastic article in the Washington Post.



> *The gaping hole in Sean Hannity’s story about being Michael Cohen’s client*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2018/04/16/the-gaping-hole-in-sean-hannitys-story-about-being-michael-cohens-client/?utm_term=.e0922a74a675
> 
> It's not what it looks like. That's the refrain from Sean Hannity, after lawyers for President Trump's personal attorney, Michael Cohen, revealed in court on Monday that the Fox News host is one of only three clients that Cohen represented this year and last.
> ...


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Haha....
Imagine if this story ends up with a trip to Planned Parenthood instead of a love child?  Its like one of those movies where you can't even guess the ending.  It's going to be crazier then anything you can dream up...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Michael Cohen.... this is an open letter to you.  Don't know if you read So Cal Soccer dot com or not, but if you do I'd love to buy the rights to your story.  I will make you look like such a bad ass.  Part Wolf of Wall Street, part Dirty Hairy, part Confessions of a Dangerous Mind.  Call me!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

It just keeps getting stranger and stranger . . . kinda like those who use to claim to be "conservatives" in here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Haha....
> Imagine if this story ends up with a trip to Planned Parenthood instead of a love child?  Its like one of those movies where you can't even guess where it will end up.


Imagine if novemeber 2016 never happened and hitlery was la presidenta.
Imagine if you people caught a wiff of something the commie left didnt pipe in.
Imagine how Trump became hitler the day he ran for President as a republican.
Imagine.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Imagine if novemeber 2016 never happened and hitlery was la presidenta.
> Imagine if you people caught a wiff of something the commie left didnt pipe in.
> Imagine how Trump became hitler the day he ran for President as a republican.
> Imagine.


Wipe your cheek off he's yours and you're his bitch.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Imagine if novemeber 2016 never happened and hitlery was la presidenta.
> Imagine if you people caught a wiff of something the commie left didnt pipe in.
> Imagine how Trump became hitler the day he ran for President as a republican.
> Imagine.


Yes yes... watch out for Hillary and Trump is a victim.  Old news...
Honestly Ricky, how do you see this Cohen-Hannity thing ending?  It would be nice to hear some thoughts on the news of the day rather then re-hashed attacks on Hillary.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wipe your cheek off he's yours and you're his bitch.


You've become wez.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes yes... watch out for Hillary and Trumps victim.  Old news...
> Honestly Ricky, how do you see this Cohen-Hannity thing ending?  It would be nice to hear some thoughts on the news of the day rather then re-hashed attacks on Hillary.


That's all he's got.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes yes... watch out for Hillary and Trumps victim.  Old news...
> Honestly Ricky, how do you see this Cohen-Hannity thing ending?  It would be nice to hear some thoughts on the news of the day rather then re-hashed attacks on Hillary.


Try wait.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

https://twitter.com/colbertlateshow/status/986030849383481344/video/1


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Try wait.


Try wait?  Umm... half the fun is waiting.  Haven't you been reading my posts?  The crazy train has gone off the rails and now it's just waiting for the crash- because everyone knows it going to be wilder/weirder then fiction.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Try wait?  Umm... half the fun is waiting.  Haven't you been reading my posts?  The crazy train has gone off the rails and now it's just waiting for the crash- because everyone knows it going to be wilder/weirder then fiction.


I'll wait until I know a little more before I speculate.
Thats just me.
We all have our own ways of doing things.

What do you think hannity did?
Let it all out.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll wait until I know a little more before I speculate.
> Thats just me.
> We all have our own ways of doing things.
> 
> ...


I think Hannity hired a guy who fixes girl problems for powerful men.  At least those are the facts as much as we know... 
Now it's my turn to ask a question.  Why do you think Hannity hired a guy who fixes girl problems?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think Hannity hired a guy who fixes girl problems for powerful men.  At least those are the facts as much as we know...
> Now it's my turn to ask a question.  Why do you think Hannity hired a guy who fixes girl problems?


I dont know.
Maybe he had girl problems.
I honestly dont have a clue.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think Hannity hired a guy who fixes girl problems for powerful men.  At least those are the facts as much as we know...
> Now it's my turn to ask a question.  Why do you think Hannity hired a guy who fixes girl problems?


Why didn't O'Reilly or Ailes?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know.
> Maybe he had girl problems.
> I honestly dont have a clue.
> 
> Tell me what you think.


I think he hired that particular lawyer because he has girl problems.  You keep asking me what I think, not sure how else to say it... 

But where it gets fun, if imagining what those girls problems could be.  As if it had ended well, there wouldn't be a lawyer involved.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why didn't O'Reilly or Ailes?


Probably because Cohen only took on a handful of clients.  Three to be exact.  Perhaps if there were more hours in the day he could have fixed things for O'Reilly and Ailes too...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think he hired that particular lawyer because he has girl problems.  You keep asking me what I think, not sure how else to say it...
> 
> But where it gets fun, if imagining what those girls problems could be.  As if it had ended well, there wouldn't be a lawyer involved.


The always asking questions but never responding to the ones asked of them is a basic troll tactic for the reich wing nutter brigade . . . just like their revered hero Il Duce Trump.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think he hired that particular lawyer because he has girl problems.  You keep asking me what I think, not sure how else to say it...
> 
> But where it gets fun, if imagining what those girls problems could be.  As if it had ended well, there wouldn't be a lawyer involved.


Like what?
I dont personally give two shits about what the guy did or didnt do.
As of now, I dont know anything, and I dont care, other than hoping you people step in it again, so I can rub your nose in it.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like what?
> I dont personally give two shits about what the guy did or didnt do.


So the point of your post is you don't have anything to post about.  Ummm okay.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So the point of your post is you don't have anything to post about.  Ummm okay.


Try wait.
When there's a fire, we can cook some meat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Probably because Cohen only took on a handful of clients.  Three to be exact.  Perhaps if there were more hours in the day he could have fixed things for O'Reilly and Ailes too...


Cohen would have got them off a lot cheaper, $1.5 mil for an abortion, $150,000 for a post affair agreement, $130,000 for Stormy to not get into the details of how disgusting it was . . . and the hits just keep on coming!


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

I was thinking of drawing up some sort of bracket where we could do a pool and guess the name of the kid.  $5 a square type thing.  
Anyone whose interested in playing can PM me with guesses...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Try wait.
> When there's a fire, we can cook some meat.


Hannity hired a lawyer who specializes in making women problems go away and 12 hours in seems to still be running scared.  Waiting to see how this ends is the best part.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

You people have gone from Trump colluding with Vlad Putin to steal the election to Trump and Hannity spoke to the same lawyer..
Im crying over here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hannity hired a lawyer who specializes in making women problems go away and 12 hours in seems to still be running scared.  Waiting to see how this ends is the best part.


So exciting.
I hope someone shits themselves.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Oh what a twisted web we weave...



> *Hannity’s ethics under fire *
> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/04/16/sean-hannity-cohen-attorney-trump-527897
> 
> Sean Hannity has wavered over the years on whether he is a journalist or conservative activist, but ethics specialists say that whichever hat the Fox News host was wearing last week when he condemned the FBI raid on attorney Michael Cohen’s office, he should have disclosed that he’s a client of Cohen’s.
> ...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh what a twisted web we weave...


Hannity has always considered himself a "commentator" and not a journalist.
The article you posted was busted in the first sentence.
If the guy had Cohen on the payroll, fine, but I'll wait and see.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people have gone from Trump colluding with Vlad Putin to steal the election to Trump and Hannity spoke to the same lawyer..
> Im crying over here.


Ahh right... Trump is a victim.  blah blah blah
Good grief.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh right... Trump is a victim.  blah blah blah
> Good grief.


Trump is no victim.
He won.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hannity has always considered himself a "commentator" and not a journalist.
> The article you posted was busted in the first sentence.


Well there you go.  That totally explains everything...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well there you go.  That totally explains everything...


Its probably as much as you should take right now.
Wait a couple days before you mainline any more.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump is no victim.
> He won.


Mid-term elections are coming up and all you've got is "he won"?  lol that sure showed me!


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its probably as much as you should take right now.
> Wait a couple days before you mainline any more.


So rather then talk about Hannity news story that totally dominated the news today, you're going to make attacks on me.  lol  
How like you Ricky.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So rather then talk about Hannity news story that totally dominated the news today, you're going to make attacks on me.  lol
> How like you Ricky.


Im not attacking you, Im helping you.
Fighting just makes the problem worse.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Michael Cohen... if this post by some strange miracle finds you- please write me!  We'll make a mint telling your story as the best writers in Hollywood can't make stories as good a this!!!


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not attacking you, Im helping you.
> Fighting just makes the problem worse.


Oh Ricky...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Michael Cohen... if this post by some strange miracle finds you- please write me!  We'll make a mint telling your story as the best writers in Hollywood can't make stories as good a this!!!


Maybe Hollywood needs better writers.
Call me.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh what a twisted web we weave...


The funniest part is about H maintaining credibility (exceptions allowed for the t-butt-sniffers frequently found here).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Turn on Fox news, hannity is going to talk about it, right now.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump is no victim.
> He won.


Do you cry yourself to sleep at night realizing what a fool you have been?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you cry yourself to sleep at night realizing what a fool you have been?


Not recently.
You?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Turn on Fox news, hannity is going to talk about it, right now.


Please tell me he's not saying it's all Hillary's fault?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Turn on Fox news, hannity is going to talk about it, right now.


Here's the link to the Fox News homepage.  Still nothing from Hannity on the love child...
http://www.foxnews.com/

Strange that he's not going to challenge these claims head on?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Here's the link to the Fox News homepage.  Still nothing from Hannity on the love child...
> http://www.foxnews.com/
> 
> Strange that he's not going to challenge these claims head on?


The only thing he said is he didn't ever hire or pay Cohen and he never acted in any 3rd party dealings, basically.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only thing he said is he didn't ever hire or pay Cohen and he never acted in any 3rd party dealings, basically.


And yet Cohen just testified under oath that he worked on Hannity's behalf?  
One of them must be lying, wonder which one it is?  lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And yet Cohen just testified under oath that he worked on Hannity's behalf?
> One of them must be lying, wonder which one it is?  lol


Hannity said he asked Cohen some questions about real estate.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hannity said he asked Cohen some questions about real estate.


They bumped into each other and Hannity asked him some questions about Real Estate.  Yeah... that totally must be why Cohen told the Judge he did legal work for Hannity.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not recently.
> You?


You being a fool doesn't really bother me much - unless you come over to fix my toilet.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Here's the link to the Fox News homepage.  Still nothing from Hannity on the love child...
> http://www.foxnews.com/
> 
> Strange that he's not going to challenge these claims head on?


Any car chases yet?


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And yet Cohen just testified under oath that he worked on Hannity's behalf?
> One of them must be lying, wonder which one it is?  lol


Cohen was under oath, and H has said he is not a journalist.  Connect the dots.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

espola said:


> You being a fool doesn't really bother me much - unless you come over to fix my toilet.


You cant afford me, but thanks.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Okay... not really sure about a Sean Hannity love child, but I do know that Cohen didn't just tell the court under oath that Hannity was a client for no reason.  Anyway, thought this was a fantastic article in the Washington Post.





Wez said:


>






tenacious said:


> Michael Cohen.... this is an open letter to you.  Don't know if you read So Cal Soccer dot com or not, but if you do I'd love to buy the rights to your story.  I will make you look like such a bad ass.  Part Wolf of Wall Street, part Dirty Hairy, part Confessions of a Dangerous Mind.  Call me!!



*Wez the Forum Idiot who lives in BPP's is depicted in his GIF gets book ended *
*by the Forum Joke Mr Turd.......*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Wez the Forum Idiot who lives in BPP's is depicted in his GIF gets book ended *
> *by the Forum Joke Mr Turd.......*



Nono.... I got your PM with your $5 and guess for the name of the possible Hannity Love Child's name.

Not sure I agree with you'll the child's name will be Shaniqua, as he seems more of a white bread kinda guy.  But then again when you think about it Hannity is a tough last name.  You just can't match it with any old first name like Joe Hannity, or Ricky Hannity.  So you might be onto something guessing the possible Love Childs name starts with an S because other letters just don't work with that last name.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> They bumped into each other and Hannity asked him some questions about Real Estate.  Yeah... that totally must be why Cohen told the Judge he did legal work for Hannity.


This is so awesome. Did Trump tell Hannity that if he knocked someone up outside of his marriage, the guy with the right combination of hush money and threats was his bulldog?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> This is so awesome. Did Trump tell Hannity that if he knocked someone up outside of his marriage, the guy with the right combination of hush money and threats was his bulldog?


That's exactly what I think the conservatives in here are failing to appreciate.  Imagine the craziest possibility you can to explain this Cohen/Hannity connection.  And yet somehow I feel confident in guessing that when we find out the truth, whatever it is; that it's going to be 10x crazier then anything any of us could come up with in our wildest dreams.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> That's exactly what I think the conservatives in here are failing to appreciate.  Imagine the craziest possibility you can to explain this Cohen/Hannity connection.  And yet somehow I feel confident is guessing that when we find out the truth, whatever it is; that it's going to be 10x crazier then anything any of us could come up with in our wildest dreams.


I haven’t met any conservstives in here, except maybe Lion and Multi.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only thing he said is he didn't ever hire or pay Cohen and he never acted in any 3rd party dealings, basically.


Sounds like he is already talking to someone else about his legal situation.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I haven’t met any conservstives in here, except maybe Lion and Multi.


Maybe one of the results of all this will be that we can get the term "conservative" back where it belongs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Suckers.  Lettin' yourselves down gently with the porn star and now the love child.  Hilarious


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Nono.... I got your PM with your $5 and guess for the name of the possible Hannity Love Child's name.
> 
> Not sure I agree with you'll the child's name will be Shaniqua, as he seems more of a white bread kinda guy.  But then again when you think about it Hannity is a tough last name.  You just can't match it with any old first name like Joe Hannity, or Ricky Hannity.  So you might be onto something guessing the possible Love Childs name starts with an S because other letters just don't work with that last name.


*Sending a PM to Mr Turd is like wanting to sleep with Hillary Clinton....*

*Both will never happen..... I'm glad you're thinking of me though....*


*




*

*As for the future Love Child of Micheal Avenatti's with Stephanie Clifford*
*we will see.....He is separated from his wife who locked him out of the*
*house in December, filed for divorce soon after, and this all transpired *
*in the midst of one low life stripper....hmmmmmmm.....*
*Baldy and the Boobs.*
*Yeah two Forty plus skanks can have a kid.....*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Suckers.  Lettin' yourselves down gently with the porn star and now the love child.  Hilarious


It’s all so much fun, isn’t it. All the skeevy president’s men.
Should help you guys come election time.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s all so much fun, isn’t it. All the skeevy president’s men.
> Should help you guys come election time.


What's amusing to me is that from the way Hannity has been shooting from the hip this was plainly something even his team didn't know about.  Not his agent, not his publicist... haha, undoubtedly not even his wife.  It's one of those type secrets.

Undoubtly he'll eventually figure out how to dance away from it all, but I'll make sure there's color commentary in here on the whole scandal- for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe one of the results of all this will be that we can get the term "conservative" back where it belongs.


Are you a conservative?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Suckers.  Lettin' yourselves down gently with the porn star and now the love child.  Hilarious


Clinging to any door that they can find.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> This is so awesome. Did Trump tell Hannity that if he knocked someone up outside of his marriage, the guy with the right combination of hush money and threats was his bulldog?


Your tinfoil hat is crooked.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like he is already talking to someone else about his legal situation.


Why is hannity dealing with Cohen a big deal?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I haven’t met any conservstives in here, except maybe Lion and Multi.


How many posters have you met?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> That's exactly what I think the conservatives in here are failing to appreciate.  Imagine the craziest possibility you can to explain this Cohen/Hannity connection.  And yet somehow I feel confident in guessing that when we find out the truth, whatever it is; that it's going to be 10x crazier then anything any of us could come up with in our wildest dreams.


Doubtful


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Imagine if novemeber 2016 never happened and hitlery was la presidenta.


Lol, right on cue, "Muh Hillary"....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s all so much fun, isn’t it. All the skeevy president’s men.
> Should help you guys come election time.


Collusion baby.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What's amusing to me is that from the way Hannity has been shooting from the hip this was plainly something even his team didn't know about.  Not his agent, not his publicist... haha, undoubtedly not even his wife.  It's one of those type secrets.
> 
> I'm sure he'll eventually figure out how to dance away from it all, but I'll make sure there's color commentary in here on the whole scandal- for anyone who is interested.


Oh the collusion.  Pathetic.  You TMZers crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe one of the results of all this will be that we can get the term "conservative" back where it belongs.


Sucker


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Doubtful


Well at this point you're still acting like you don't know what the big deal is that a major "Christian Values" right-wing employee of Fox News, hired a fixer who pays off Porn Star love interests, Playboy Bunnies who get pregnant, etc.  And then he reported on stories that involved all of this for Fox News- without addressing his own personal involvement.  

So I hope you'll understand if I don't agree with your assessment....


----------



## xav10 (Apr 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Collusion baby.


Call it whatever you want. You can choose your term.
All great stuff!
Lies about Russian meetings, payoffs to porn stars, money laundering, obstruction of justice. All so great.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Maybe Hannity will talk more about it on his show tonight and settle things down by finally telling us the truth... as it sure doesn't seem like this storm will blow over anytime soon on it's own.



> *‘Morning Joe’ mocks Hannity with ‘Simpsons’ clip*
> http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/383489-morning-joe-mocks-hannity-with-simpsons-clip





> *Jimmy Kimmel, Stephen Colbert, Trevor Noah knock Sean Hannity for being named Cohen client*
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/life/entertainthis/2018/04/17/jimmy-kimmel-sean-hannity-michael-cohen-client/523325002/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Maybe Hannity will talk more about it on his show tonight and settle things down by finally telling us the truth... as it sure doesn't seem like this storm will blow over anytime soon on it's own.


*‘Morning Joe’ mocks Hannity with ‘Simpsons’ clip*
http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/383489-morning-joe-mocks-hannity-with-simpsons-clip
Click to expand...
https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...-sean-hannity-michael-cohen-client/523325002/
Click to expand...


Shocker.


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What's amusing to me is that from the way Hannity has been shooting from the hip this was plainly something even his team didn't know about.  Not his agent, not his publicist... haha, undoubtedly not even his wife.  It's one of those type secrets.
> 
> Undoubtly he'll eventually figure out how to dance away from it all, but I'll make sure there's color commentary in here on the whole scandal- for anyone who is interested.



*Please for the audience you fantasize about so, do explain what's *
*wrong ( or the " Hidden " crime ) with the Cohen/Hannity relationship....*

*I mean......we gotta know !!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe one of the results of all this will be that we can get the term "conservative" back where it belongs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Call it whatever you want. You can choose your term.
> All great stuff!
> Lies about Russian meetings, payoffs to porn stars, money laundering, obstruction of justice. All so great.


The sum of all allegations = 0


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *‘Morning Joe’ mocks Hannity with ‘Simpsons’ clip*
> http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/383489-morning-joe-mocks-hannity-with-simpsons-clip
> Click to expand...
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...-sean-hannity-michael-cohen-client/523325002/
> ...




*Oh yeah.....Mika and Joe.....the " Clean " couple.*
*Filth and sleaze ooze from that morning show.....*

*Sheriff Joe just posted the Hypocrisy and yet Liberals will NEVER see it....What's New !*

*The subtleties being posted by Sheriff Joe over the last few months is amazing yet Liberal*
*posters continue to embrace Shitting in public and step over it much like San Fransisco..... *

*All you Liberals do is Insult/Deflect/Defecate .....it's your standard  Modus Operandi.....*
*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiM-Kjs6sHaAhXGh1QKHbX7BJcQFghYMAI&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.merriam-webster.com%2Fdictionary%2Fmodus%2520operandi&usg=AOvVaw1On46flYFRcbLx-d02Gfbt*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *‘Morning Joe’ mocks Hannity with ‘Simpsons’ clip*
> http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/383489-morning-joe-mocks-hannity-with-simpsons-clip
> Click to expand...
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...-sean-hannity-michael-cohen-client/523325002/
> ...


Isnʻt this how Hillary lost?  All the periphary that they choose to focus on will probably bite them in the ass again.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hannity hired a lawyer who specializes in making women problems go away and 12 hours in seems to still be running scared.  Waiting to see how this ends is the best part.


Really? Keeping checking TMZ.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Well read the teeth gnashing in peanut gallery over this latest celebrity scandal over at Fox News.  Joe's blaming Hillary, bear bear's blaming me- Ricky's reminding us that accountability isn't a Republican value.  You guys are really worked up!  But please- before you start hitting me with personal attacks remember I'm only the lowly messenger, pointing out that the swamp creatures are getting out of control.   

Anyway, obviously Hannity is entitled to keep his legal issues to himself.  Although now that the genie is out of the bottle, kinda makes you wonder how Fox and Rupert feel about this?



> *How Sean Hannity’s Relationship With Michael Cohen Reveals Fox News’ Vulnerability*
> http://time.com/5242631/sean-hannity-michael-cohen-fox-news/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well read the teeth gnashing in peanut gallery over this latest celebrity scandal over at Fox News.  Joe's blaming Hillary, bear bear's blaming me- Ricky's reminding us that accountability isn't a Republican value.  You guys are really worked up!  But please- before you start hitting me with personal attacks remember I'm only the lowly messenger, pointing out that the swamp creatures are getting out of control.
> 
> Anyway, obviously Hannity is entitled to keep his legal issues to himself.  Although now that the genie is out of the bottle, kinda makes you wonder how Fox and Rupert feel about this?


*No one cares except you Libs.....*

*Now go flush your toilet and get rid of the Gophers in your " small " lawn.*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well read the teeth gnashing in peanut gallery over this latest celebrity scandal over at Fox News.  Joe's blaming Hillary, bear bear's blaming me- Ricky's reminding us that accountability isn't a Republican value.  You guys are really worked up!  But please- before you start hitting me with personal attacks remember I'm only the lowly messenger, pointing out that the swamp creatures are getting out of control.
> 
> Anyway, obviously Hannity is entitled to keep his legal issues to himself.  Although now that the genie is out of the bottle, kinda makes you wonder how Fox and Rupert feel about this?


No one cares except for folks like you...says something eh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> No one cares except for folks like you...says something eh?


Yep, I can't understand what the big deal is, he is just a talk show host.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> No one cares except for folks like you...says something eh?


Your welcome to put me on ignore if you can't stomach it.  All I know is my spiddy senses are tingling that there will be new developments regarding the Fox News Love Child Scandal. 

I get that Hannity's about three notches above Jesus to the Evangelical nutter set, so of course ya'll don't want to hear it.  But my advise is stay tuned.  Something doesn't add up here and I'll eat crow if there's not more to come.


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Your welcome to put me on ignore if you can't stomach it.  All I know is my spiddy senses are tingling that there will be new developments regarding the Fox News Love Child Scandal.
> 
> I get that Hannity's about three notches above Jesus to the Evangelical nutter set, so of course ya'll don't want to hear it.  But my advise is stay tuned.  Something doesn't add up here and I'll eat crow if there's not more to come.


The Country is drowning in chaos, Russia, Syria, potentially fake gas attacks justifying our war machine, Cohen, Mueller, it's crazy right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Country is drowning in chaos, Russia, Syria, potentially fake gas attacks justifying our war machine, Cohen, Mueller, it's crazy right now.


Why didn't you put up a better candidate?


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why didn't you put up a better candidate?


The better question is who will be the best candidate in 2020...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Your welcome to put me on ignore if you can't stomach it.  All I know is my spiddy senses are tingling that there will be new developments regarding the Fox News Love Child Scandal.
> 
> I get that Hannity's about three notches above Jesus to the Evangelical nutter set, so of course ya'll don't want to hear it.  But my advise is stay tuned.  Something doesn't add up here and I'll eat crow if there's not more to come.


Again could care less...don't listen to him, not a Evangelical. Do you watch housewives as well?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> The better question is who will be the best candidate in 2020...


So far I hear Crazy Joe or perhaps that peach named Harris. Maybe Bernie will still have a heartbeat by then or perhaps that weasel Garcetti. Sprinkle that fan favorite Lizzy Warren in there and you have an all-star cast of pure gem dems.

Looks like I will need to bring a clothespin again to cast my vote.


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> So far I hear Crazy Joe or perhaps that peach named Harris. Maybe Bernie will still have a heartbeat by then or perhaps that weasel Garcetti. Sprinkle that fan favorite Lizzy Warren in there and you have an all-star cast of pure gem dems.
> 
> Looks like I will need to bring a clothespin again to cast my vote.


None of those names excite me.  I think Warren is the toughest on Wall Street, something no other politicians seem to be, but she would be considered too liberal by most voters.  Bernie, like you said, is getting really old and his tax plan still scares me.  No on Joe.  Gabbard has potential but has not expressed any interest in running so far.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> None of those names excite me.  I think Warren is the toughest on Wall Street, something no other politicians seem to be, but she would be considered too liberal by most voters.  Bernie, like you said, is getting really old and his tax plan still scares me.  No on Joe.  Gabbard has potential but has not expressed any interest in running so far.


It iz hard to run in slippas.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> The better question is who will be the best candidate in 2020...


Cruz.
It iz going to be trump again if The Gang That Don't Shoot Straight doesn't get their man.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> None of those names excite me.  I think Warren is the toughest on Wall Street, something no other politicians seem to be, but she would be considered too liberal by most voters.  Bernie, like you said, is getting really old and his tax plan still scares me.  No on Joe.  Gabbard has potential but has not expressed any interest in running so far.


Hey there's always Cuban or the Rock.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Your welcome to put me on ignore if you can't stomach it.  All I know is my spiddy senses are tingling that there will be new developments regarding the Fox News Love Child Scandal.
> 
> I get that Hannity's about three notches above Jesus to the Evangelical nutter set, so of course ya'll don't want to hear it.  But my advise is stay tuned.  Something doesn't add up here and I'll eat crow if there's not more to come.


Good luck!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Country is drowning in chaos, Russia, Syria, potentially fake gas attacks justifying our war machine, Cohen, Mueller, it's crazy right now.


Don't forget the fake moon landing, earth is flat, CIA killed Kennedy, Bush blew up the towers...the world is a crazy ass place.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why didn't you put up a better candidate?


I remember the first time I ever heard of Bern, spola was stumping for him on the old site.
He's the old timey conservative e-commie loves.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Something doesn't add up here and I'll eat crow if there's not more to come.


Bet you have a whole cupboard full of that bird.


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hey there's always Cuban or the Rock.


Way better options then dump...


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Don't forget the fake moon landing, earth is flat, CIA killed Kennedy, Bush blew up the towers...the world is a crazy ass place.


I don't go for conspiracy, that's the realm of the right wing nutters...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Don't forget the fake moon landing, earth is flat, CIA killed Kennedy, Bush blew up the towers...the world is a crazy ass place.


"Russia".


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cruz.


Cruz???  Why would I want anything to do with idiot Cruz?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> I don't go for conspiracy, that's the realm of the right wing nutters...


How's that "russia hacking/collusion/stormy/obstruction/pee-pee- dossier" coming along?


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How's that "russia hacking/collusion/stormy/obstruction/pee-pee- dossier" coming along?


We'll all find out soon enough...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Again could care less...don't listen to him, not a Evangelical. Do you watch housewives as well?



Haha... you almost made me spit out my water on my keyboard with this post.  Can you imagine if the bar for being allowed to start a tread was if it made Grumpy Bear happy?  Bwaahhhhh it'd be a ghost town in here!!  You're never happy with anything.  

Also speaking of not caring.  Did you notice that the *Bill Clinton's Sex Island burned down now he's trollin Street corners..... *thread nono started about the same time as this current thread has a total of 15 views?  Huff, puff all you want- my Hannity Love Child Thread has what upwards of 500 views in the same time.  Somebody's reading.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Funny how it's not like I'm the only one seeing how Hannity's story isn't adding up.  Here's a bit from CNN asking a lot of the same questions as me.

Honestly I can remember when I posted saying the Trump Russia connection was going to be trouble and even the Dems were in here telling me how uninteresting the story was... but what can I say.  I've got a nose for these things.  




> *5 questions I still have for Sean Hannity about Michael Cohen*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/17/politics/sean-hannity-michael-cohen-donald-trump/index.html
> 
> Washington (CNN)On Monday afternoon, in a stunning development even a soap opera writer would roll his eyes at, an attorney for Michael Cohen, a longtime confidante of President Donald Trump, acknowledged that the mysterious third client of Cohen's was none other than conservative talk show host Sean Hannity.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> Cruz???  Why would I want anything to do with idiot Cruz?


He iz a good, strong law and order, Christian kind of a guy.
What's not to like?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He iz a good, strong law and order, Christian kind of a guy.
> What's not to like?


And if we've learned one thing from this Trump White House... it's how important Christian values are to Republican voters.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Haha... you almost made me spit out my water on my keyboard with this post.  Can you imagine if the bar for being allowed to start a tread was if it made Grumpy Bear happy?  Bwaahhhhh it'd be a ghost town in here!!  You're never happy with anything.
> 
> Also speaking of not caring.  Did you notice that the *Bill Clinton's Sex Island burned down now he's trollin Street corners..... *thread nono started about the same time as this current thread has a total of 15 views?  Huff, puff all you want- my Hannity Love Child Thread has what upwards of 500 views in the same time.  Somebody's reading.


Never said don't start a thread...you're free to go off on any subject you please. Again, don't give two shits about Hannity, but you seemed enthralled...carry on. You're evidently very proud of this thread since you're keeping track of your views and thumping your chest. Good for you!

Hope you start more threads that are as riveting as this one! As they say...sex sells....just ask Trump.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Never said don't start a thread...you're free to go off on any subject you please. Again, don't give two shits about Hannity, but you seemed enthralled...carry on. You're evidently very proud of this thread since you're keeping track of your views and thumping your chest. Good for you!
> 
> Hope you start more threads that are as riveting as this one! As they say...sex sells....just ask Trump.


Well glad I have your permission to post.  Now... did you have a chance to catch Colbert's reactions to the Fox New Love Child Scandal?  Pure gold...




> *Watch Colbert's blissed-out reaction to the Hannity scandal*
> http://adage.com/article/media/watch-colbert-s-blissed-reaction-hannity-scandal/313152/
> 
> On last night's "Late Show," Stephen Colbert graciously ceded Monday's big reveal, for viewers who might have been a little behind the curve, regarding Fox News anchor Sean Hannity: "CNN, you've earned this," Colbert said as he cut to a clip from the Fox News rival reporting that Hannity secretly shares a lawyer, Michael Cohen, with President Trump. When the brief video ended, Colbert was nowhere to be found—until the camera panned over and found him leaning back in a leather chair, eyes closed and blissed out while sipping from a glass of red wine.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well glad I have your permission to post.  Now... did you have a chance to catch Colbert's reactions to the Fox New Love Child Scandal?  Pure gold...


Not a big fan of him or any late night talk shows. Usually watching repeats of La Liga, UEFA, EPL.

If I want comedy, I come here.


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's not to like?


How long you got?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Not a big fan of him or any late night talk shows. Usually watching repeats of La Liga, UEFA, EPL.
> 
> If I want comedy, I come here.


Ahh... yes that makes perfect sense that this is why your always in here complaining.  Comedy makes you grumpy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Not a big fan of him or any late night talk shows. Usually watching repeats of La Liga, UEFA, EPL.
> 
> If I want comedy, I come here.


The Premier League iz legit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> How long you got?


I always have time for the needy.


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Your welcome to put me on ignore if you can't stomach it.  All I know is my spiddy senses are tingling that there will be new developments regarding the Fox News Love Child Scandal.
> 
> I get that Hannity's about three notches above Jesus to the Evangelical nutter set, so of course ya'll don't want to hear it.  But my advise is stay tuned.  Something doesn't add up here and I'll eat crow if there's not more to come.


*What's a " Spiddy " , is that like " Spittle " ?*

*Something dripping off your chin again......*

*Wipe your chin ......a plate of crow is soon to be served.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Haha... you almost made me spit out my water on my keyboard with this post.  Can you imagine if the bar for being allowed to start a tread was if it made Grumpy Bear happy?  Bwaahhhhh it'd be a ghost town in here!!  You're never happy with anything.
> 
> Also speaking of not caring.  Did you notice that the *Bill Clinton's Sex Island burned down now he's trollin Street corners..... *thread nono started about the same time as this current thread has a total of 15 views?  Huff, puff all you want- my Hannity Love Child Thread has what upwards of 500 views in the same time.  Somebody's reading.


*Libs...... and this isn't a contest. *

*If it was there would be rules and I'd whoop yur ass !*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh... yes that makes perfect sense that this is why your always in here complaining.  Comedy makes you grumpy.


Sure ok sunshine.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> Way better options then dump...


He's the best of the bunch by a long shot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And if we've learned one thing from this Trump White House... it's how important Christian values are to Republican voters.


Given the thing you decided to run against trump, broken glass ceiling face, you got the president you deserve.
He is also doing some very fine things.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Given the thing you decided to run against trump, broken glass ceiling face, you got the president you deserve.
> He is also doing some very fine things.


Last thing we need is another ivy league lawyer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Last thing we need is another ivy league lawyer.


I think Ted would be solid, nobody in DC likes him, he must be doing something right.
Very principled.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think Ted would be solid, nobody in DC likes him, he must be doing something right.
> Very principled.


If I had to pick between Trump and Cruz, I pick Trump all day long.
Id take Cruz over any democrat on the planet.
Cruz can take his turn after Trump gets done in 6.5 more years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I had to pick between Trump and Cruz, I pick Trump all day long.
> Id take Cruz over any democrat on the planet.
> Cruz can take his turn after Trump gets done in 6.5 more years.


I can live with that for the next 2.5 years and maybe 6.5, I don't think Trumps base would vote for Cruz until Trump is done.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I had to pick between Trump and Cruz, I pick Trump all day long.
> Id take Cruz over any democrat on the planet.
> Cruz can take his turn after Trump gets done in 6.5 more years.


I don't know if it would make your predictions more believable, but personally I think it would make them a lot more fun to read if you had some sort of gypse-esque build up to your guesses.  You know something like... I was staring into the great magic 8ball and it revealed to to me a great truth when I asked will Donald Trump be president more then 4 years.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

This is a little off topic, but a fun factoid none the less...



> *So far this year, more than 20 percent of Trump campaign spending has gone to legal fees*
> http://theweek.com/speedreads/767599/far-year-more-than-20-percent-trump-campaign-spending-gone-legal-fees
> 
> Since Jan. 1, President Trump's 2020 re-election campaign has spent $835,000 on legal fees, about 22 percent of its total spending, reports filed with the Federal Election Commission show.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Anyone in here see Jim Carey's new painting of Hannity?  Hannity the Manatee I think it's called.  haha 
If you haven't seen it you should look it up.


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I remember the first time I ever heard of Bern, spola was stumping for him on the old site.
> He's the old timey conservative e-commie loves.


Show me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> This is a little off topic, but a fun factoid none the less...


Maybe you people should let him alone? Just think of what he could accomplish.


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He iz a good, strong law and order, Christian kind of a guy.
> What's not to like?


He's an idiot.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe you people should let him alone? Just think of what he could accomplish.


Trumps problem isn't us people, so much as he's the type of guy whose dumb enough to get caught on live mic's saying he likes to grab women by their pussies. 
Just say'n


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You've become wez.


A much better prospect than the nono way you now go.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Last thing we need is another ivy league lawyer.


There's your insecurity, envy and fear all showing in one post . . . good work.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe you people should let him alone? Just think of what he could accomplish.


His problems are all self-inflicted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His problems are all self-inflicted.


Maybe, what crime has he committed again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Trumps problem isn't us people, so much as he's the type of guy whose dumb enough to get caught on live mic's saying he likes to grab women by their pussies.
> Just say'n


Iz that as bad as making a deal with a Russian president on a hot mic? You tell me which one is the dumb one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

espola said:


> He's an idiot.


He went to the same law school as Obama I believe, they wouldn't graduate 2 idiots, would they?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Iz that as bad as making a deal with a Russian president on a hot mic? You tell me which one is the dumb one.


And yet only one of the two spent 20% of his campaign money paying legal bills.  Which brings me back to my point that Trump isn't up to the job and that's what I would say is the source of the public's criticisms of Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, what crime has he committed again?


Stupidity, sloth, ineptitude, sexual assault, fraud and racketeering, money laundering, campaign finance laws, adultery, lying under oath, civil RICO laws, walking out on casino investors . . .

https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-possible-crimes-Donald-Trump-has-committed-over-the-last-20-years


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Anyone in here see Jim Carey's new painting of Hannity?  Hannity the Manatee I think it's called.  haha
> If you haven't seen it you should look it up.



*Only a sicko like you Mr Turd would follow a sicko like Jim Carey....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stupidity, sloth, ineptitude, sexual assault, fraud and racketeering, money laundering, campaign finance laws, adultery, lying under oath, civil RICO laws, walking out on casino investors . . .
> 
> https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-possible-crimes-Donald-Trump-has-committed-over-the-last-20-years


Hilarious how you people continue to get sucked in by words like “possible”.  Reminds me of your love affair with the words “alleged”  and “indicted”.  You clowns crack me up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stupidity, sloth, ineptitude, sexual assault, fraud and racketeering, money laundering, campaign finance laws, adultery, lying under oath, civil RICO laws, walking out on casino investors . . .
> 
> https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-possible-crimes-Donald-Trump-has-committed-over-the-last-20-years


That's it? Why isn't he locked up?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's it? Why isn't he locked up?


Poor things.  All locked up in their own hate.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Show me.


Why, did you forget again?


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why, did you forget again?


I remember supporting John McCain.  I even voted for him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I remember supporting John McCain.  I even voted for him.


No wonder he went crazy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hilarious how you people continue to get sucked in by words like “possible”.  Reminds me of your love affair with the words “alleged”  and “indicted”.  You clowns crack me up.


"Hillar-ious-ly"  you people see right past your enormous hypocrisy.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No wonder he went crazy.


That's low, even for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> That's low, even for you.


Now what? He has been running left since before 2008, what thoughts are you putting in my mind?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Hillar-ious-ly"  you people see right past your enormous hypocrisy.


Show me.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

What do you know... another day another story on the Fox News Love Child Scandal.   Does not seem like all is well in Fox Land...



> *Fox News’ Judicial Analyst Absolutely Shreds Hannity’s Cohen Claim*
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/andrew-napolitano-sean-hannity_us_5ad6aac8e4b029ebe01efafd
> 
> Fox News host Sean Hannity’s legal claim is getting torn to pieces on his own network.
> ...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I remember supporting John McCain.  I even voted for him.


You posted an article years ago about Bern, and how great his 'ideas" were.
Long before anyone outside the people's republic of vermont heard of him
I looked him up, and thats when I found out what a pinko he was.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You posted an article years ago about Bern, and how great his 'ideas" were.
> Long before anyone outside the people's republic of vermont heard of him
> I looked him up, and thats when I found out what a pinko he was.


You "know" a lot about me that is not true.   You would rather argue with your straw man than face facts.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> You "know" a lot about me that is not true.   You would rather argue with your straw man than face facts.


The same has been said about you more than once Magoo...


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The same has been said about you more than once Magoo...


You're talking like t - "people say..."

No surprise.


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I remember supporting John McCain.  I even voted for him.


*Man o man does that speak volumes about your character, once again.*

*I don't believe a word of your statement based on your WHOLE posting *
*history as a Democratic supporter....*

*You shilled for Obama over his whole two terms......

Thief.

Post pictures of you personally returning all the 
stolen product from your local Golf Course and I'll
return the " Thief " to the trash bin.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> *You "know" a lot about me that is not true.*   You would rather argue with your straw man than face facts.




*Bwhhhaaaaaa........Oh my !*

*How come soooooo many posters in the past and present *
*would disagree with the " Red " statement....Hmmmmm.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> You're talking like t - "people say..."
> 
> No surprise.


"People say Im the life of the party 
cuz I tell a joke or two"...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> You're talking like t - "people say..."
> 
> No surprise.


No surprise indeed.
Little early to be drinking...have you taken your meds yet?
"You "know" a lot about me that is not true. You would rather argue with your straw man than face facts."


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No surprise indeed.
> Little early to be drinking...have you taken your meds yet?
> "You "know" a lot about me that is not true. You would rather argue with your straw man than face facts."


I took my meds a couple of hours ago, as I do every day when I wake up.  20 mg famotidine to control stomach acid, 81 mg enteric-coated Aspirin (blood thinner), and 220 mg naproxen sodium for the pain in my back.  Thank you for your concern.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 18, 2018)

https://nypost.com/2018/04/17/trumps-trade-rep-spends-1m-on-new-furniture-blames-obama/

Is there one person in this administration that isn't a turd?  I'm sure you fake a$$ fiscal conservatives will love this one...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I took my meds a couple of hours ago, as I do every day when I wake up.  20 mg famotidine to control stomach acid, 81 mg enteric-coated Aspirin (blood thinner), and 220 mg naproxen sodium for the pain in my back.  Thank you for your concern.


You bet!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> https://nypost.com/2018/04/17/trumps-trade-rep-spends-1m-on-new-furniture-blames-obama/
> 
> Is there one person in this administration that isn't a turd?  I'm sure you fake a$$ fiscal conservatives will love this one...


No argument here.
Id close the entire department and put the old furniture on craigslist.


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> https://nypost.com/2018/04/17/trumps-trade-rep-spends-1m-on-new-furniture-blames-obama/
> 
> Is there one person in this administration that isn't a turd?  I'm sure you fake a$$ fiscal conservatives will love this one...



*Since you used the " Turd " word.....*

*There might be some real issues for the complete revamping*
*of the offices......*

*When the Clinton's and their minions left, they destroyed a LOT of stuff.....*

*Who knows what the Obama Admin did Jan 19, 2017........*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I took my meds a couple of hours ago, as I do every day when I wake up.  20 mg famotidine to control stomach acid, 81 mg enteric-coated Aspirin (blood thinner), and 220 mg naproxen sodium for the pain in my back.  Thank you for your concern.


naproxin will wreak havoc on your liver.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> naproxin will wreak havoc on your liver.


Especially when combined with alcohol.....


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> naproxin will wreak havoc on your liver.


After years at high doses combined with heavy alcohol use it might, but that would be indicated by external symptoms of which I have detected none.   If the back pain gets too bad I have more effective alternatives available, anyway.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Especially when combined with alcohol.....


and formaldehyde.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "People say Im the life of the party
> cuz I tell a joke or two"...


Yes you keep telling us that.  Although in my experience the life of the party, doesn't actually have to tell everyone he's the life of the party...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes you keep telling us that.  Although in my experience the life of the party, doesn't actually have to tell everyone he's the life of the party...


"although I may be laughin 
loud and hearty, 
deep inside Im blue"...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Kinda funny how Republican's no longer talk about Tort Reform...



> *Report Says Sean Hannity Linked To Other Trump-Connected Attorneys, Besides Cohen *
> https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/04/18/603471930/besides-cohen-other-trump-connected-attorneys-linked-to-sean-hannity
> 
> Days after it was revealed that Fox News host Sean Hannity was a client of President Trump's personal attorney, Michael Cohen, The Atlantic reports that the political commentator has employed at least two other lawyers with links to the president and who are also frequent guests on his show.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Where does he find these people....
#TrumpsAmerica




> *How Trumps NASA Nominee Used a Non-Profit he Ran to Benefit Himself*
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/how-trumps-nasa-nominee-used-a-nonprofit-he-ran-to-benefit-himself?ref=home
> 
> Rep. James Bridenstine (R-Okla.) is a former Navy pilot with virtually no management experience in any large organization. But the Oklahoma Republican has been tapped by President Donald Trump to take over the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA), a federal agency with a budget of $18.5 billion, 18,000 federal workers, and over 60,000 contract employees.
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Where does he find these people....
> #TrumpsAmerica


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Kinda funny how Republican's no longer talk about Tort Reform...


Fish on!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Where does he find these people....
> #TrumpsAmerica


That's the 306 to 232 electoral vote question.
She did get 3 million more votes than the President, so you have that going for ya.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's the 306 to 232 electoral vote question.
> She did get 3 million more votes than the President, so you have that going for ya.


Almost to the midterms and the biggest accomplishment of the Republican takeover of government is that they won the election.  But hey... I suppose that's better then running on tax cuts for the wealthy, or have to admit they have really been the do nothing party.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Almost to the midterms and the biggest accomplishment of the Republican takeover of government is that they won the election.  But hey... I suppose that's better then running on tax cuts for the wealthy, or have to admit they have really been the do nothing party.


You know what happens in the midterms, don't wet your pants.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> https://nypost.com/2018/04/17/trumps-trade-rep-spends-1m-on-new-furniture-blames-obama/
> 
> Is there one person in this administration that isn't a turd?  I'm sure you fake a$$ fiscal conservatives will love this one...


Russians, Porn Star, Love Child, and now Furniture.  Whatʻs next?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Almost to the midterms and the biggest accomplishment of the Republican takeover of government is that they won the election.  But hey... I suppose that's better then running on tax cuts for the wealthy, or have to admit they have really been the do nothing party.


Isnʻt it raining stock buy backs?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Show me.


Exactly, dizzy the intentional buffoon, hilarious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> After years at high doses combined with heavy alcohol use it might, but that would be indicated by external symptoms of which I have detected none.   If the back pain gets too bad I have more effective alternatives available, anyway.


Stretching? Chiropractor? Acupuncture? Drugs should be a temporary thing . . . masking the problem isn't solving it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes you keep telling us that.  Although in my experience the life of the party, doesn't actually have to tell everyone he's the life of the party...


Those who can do, those who can't tell you they can.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stretching? Chiropractor? Acupuncture? Drugs should be a temporary thing . . . masking the problem isn't solving it.


The acid controller and Aspirin are on doctor's recommendation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Where does he find these people....
> #TrumpsAmerica


In front of Home Depot or on the "Shysters are Us" Facebook page (the Angie's List for the corrupt and slimy).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stretching? Chiropractor? Acupuncture? Drugs should be a temporary thing . . . masking the problem isn't solving it.


Thank you Dr.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In front of Home Depot or on the "Shysters are Us" Facebook page (the Angie's List for the corrupt and slimy).


So you think illegals are on his side?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those who can do, those who can't tell you they can.


Both you dumbasses dont understand that you cant Top the Temps.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think illegals are on his side?


Who said anything about that?


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 18, 2018)

It’s the story, of an Air Force Amy ...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those who can do, those who can't tell you they can.


Ricky sure does a lot of telling.  But then again maybe that's what he means when he keeps telling us how much of a giver he is?


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> After years at high doses combined with heavy alcohol use it might, but that would be indicated by external symptoms of which I have detected none.   If the back pain gets too bad I have more effective alternatives available, anyway.



*You're painting the image of an old man who's made some poor poor choices in life....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2399
> It’s the story, of an Air Force Amy ...


Love the new avatar.
Nothing more hilarious than a "man bun" Trump.


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2399
> It’s the story, of an Air Force Amy ...



*Bitchin !*

*Sean Hannity is Human.....*

*Poor Poor Bob....stole some pics from Dennis Hof thinking*
*he could one up Micheal Avenatti, neither of you will accomplish*
*anything but prove that :*
*A. Strippers are fun.*
*B. Strippers Lie.*
*C. Strippers will throw ANYONE under the bus for cash !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ricky sure does a lot of telling.  But then again maybe that's what he means when he keeps telling us how much of a giver he is?


I told you once.


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

*He told you twice....Mr Turd you don't smell nice !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He told you twice....Mr Turd you don't smell nice !*


Ive told him more than twice, but pinkos are slow learners.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly, dizzy the intentional buffoon, hilarious.


So much for backing things up.  Your IPD is pegged today.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> The acid controller and Aspirin are on doctor's recommendation.


Rat is your PT guy now?!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thank you Dr.


What Quackery and Daffology.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those who can do, those who can't tell you they can.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Stretching? Chiropractor? Acupuncture? Drugs should be a temporary thing . . . masking the problem isn't solving it.


Masking your IPD isn't helping either. Lol!


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2399
> It’s the story, of an Air Force Amy ...


Who was whoring with a right wing hypocrite ....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2399
> It’s the story, of an Air Force Amy ...





Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2402
> 
> Who was whoring with a right wing hypocrite ....


Looks like someone needs to get over there to the "Bunny Bar" and feel things out, you know, ..investigate.
Hold my beer.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like someone needs to get over there to the "Bunny Bar" and feel things out, you know, ..investigate.
> Hold my beer.


When your feeling things out, be careful what you touch.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2403
> When your feeling things out, be careful what you touch.


Sage advice.
I'll keep my eyes open and my head on a swivel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2402
> 
> Who was whoring with a right wing hypocrite ....


Who hasn't been to the Bunny Bar?


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2399
> It’s the story, of an Air Force Amy ...





Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2402
> 
> Who was whoring with a right wing hypocrite ....


Most of them had hair of gold, from a bottle  ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2018)

espola said:


> The acid controller and Aspirin are on doctor's recommendation.


Do you trust pill pushers?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2402
> 
> Who was whoring with a right wing hypocrite ....


Isn't Hannity gay? Or am I confusing him with Tucker?


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2403
> When your feeling things out, be careful what you touch.



*Good Lord Bob.....is that it.......*

*I lost a good pole/reel because you have spent the better part*
*of a week n a half searching for anything to post up about Sean....*
*I know Mueller leaked the " Goods " to you before anyone else huh..*
*And this is all you can post is a pic of Sean with a chubby....*
*I had that pole/reel set up just for you, I saw ol shifty Adam lurkin in the *
*shallows at dusk.....didn't think he had the Cajones to steal my " Bob "*
*gear. But alas he had to of swiped it because you were the only other*
*one who goes for " Buck " Velveeta bait.....*
*You know the Hollywood Hotel Velveeta style....*
*There's probably picks of Adam you could post, but you'll have to getum from*
*Rudy via the NYPD..........*


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Isn't Hannity gay? Or am I confusing him with Tucker?



*Why would you ask that....?*

*If either were, you have some secret desire to " Hook Up " ......*

*We don't care if you're a " Pole Pilot " Rat, are you a frustrated Iron*
*Worker who wears Thongs on the job....no one cares Rat.*
*It's the Lying/Shilling/Criminal support of the Democrats at all costs*
*that is Sad. The TRUTH will set you Free.....!*


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you trust pill pushers?


For the  most part.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2018)

espola said:


> For the  most part.


I do to a point, but do a lot of my own research, cross referencing and get second opinions when possible . . . getting old is tough, but it beats the alternative!


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2399
> It’s the story, of an Air Force Amy ...





Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2402
> Who was whoring with a right wing hypocrite ....





Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2404
> Most of them had hair of gold, from a bottle  ...


While Cohen’s NDA fixed Sean’s paternity suits, lickety split.


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do to a point, but do a lot of my own research, cross referencing and get second opinions when possible . . . getting old is tough, but it beats the alternative!



*" My own Research " Steeerike 1*
*" Cross referencing " Steeerike 2*
*" Second Opinions " Steeerike 3*

*That is just Hilarious...!*

*What a Lying " Palmer " Pilot.....I mean you just went Full Comey*
*right here on this Forum....You Lying Piece of Comey Crap.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do to a point, but do a lot of my own research, cross referencing and get second opinions when possible . . . getting old is tough, but it beats the alternative!


Not so sure in your case, union boy.


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2407
> 
> 
> While Cohen’s NDA fixed Sean’s paternity suits, lickety split.




*Good Lord....Bob's Jealous Sean was hittin the same Carpets he had to *
*pay much more for.......Poor Drunkin Fat Slob Bob...*
*Hasn't anyone ever told you they HATE Drunks and even worse FS Drunks.....*

*Poor Poor Bob.....*


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do to a point, but do a lot of my own research, cross referencing and get second opinions when possible . . . getting old is tough, but it beats the alternative!


Me, too.  I have had this acid reflux issue since I was a child, but since the miracle drugs came along in the 80's and 90's I have had relief their progress.  I have had two major issues requiring medical intervention (tubes and cameras down my throat) so I realize that the daily precaution is important, along with  monitoring symptoms and diet.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do to a point, but do a lot of my own research, cross referencing and get second opinions when possible . . . getting old is tough, but it beats the alternative!





espola said:


> Me, too.  I have had this acid reflux issue since I was a child, but since the miracle drugs came along in the 80's and 90's I have had relief their progress.  I have had two major issues requiring medical intervention (tubes and cameras down my throat) so I realize that the daily precaution is important, along with  monitoring symptoms and diet.


My anterior colon anal warts I treat with a dollop of Ponds Cold Cream.  I monitor my diverticulitis with daily screenings by my wet nurse, Marine Corps Mary.  I swear by witchhazel and  white vinegar to smoothen and moisturize my genitalia. But it works best with Mary’s gentle touch.


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> My anterior colon anal warts I treat with a dollop of Ponds Cold Cream.  I monitor my diverticulitis with daily screenings by my wet nurse, Marine Corps Mary.  I swear by witchhazel and  white vinegar to smoothen and moisturize my genitalia. But it works best with Mary’s gentle touch.



Q.E.D.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> My anterior colon anal warts I treat with a dollop of Ponds Cold Cream.  I monitor my diverticulitis with daily screenings by my wet nurse, Marine Corps Mary.  I swear by witchhazel and  white vinegar to smoothen and moisturize my genitalia. But it works best with Mary’s gentle touch.


Who posts their effing medication ritual on a public forum?
Wait, I know the answer.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who posts their effing medication ritual on a public forum?
> Wait, I know the answer.


TMI......

Who you ask?

Tweedle dee & Tweedle dum, that's who.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who posts their effing medication ritual on a public forum?
> Wait, I know the answer.


 . . . and who posts about their hair?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and who posts about their hair?


I plead guilty.
Its a public service announcement.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Me, too.  I have had this acid reflux issue since I was a child, but since the miracle drugs came along in the 80's and 90's I have had relief their progress.  I have had two major issues requiring medical intervention (tubes and cameras down my throat) so I realize that the daily precaution is important, along with  monitoring symptoms and diet.


My wife just made me check my BP because I wasn't feeling well - 114/74.  "Ideal".

Her - "Oh - you're just old".  I opened a Sierra Nevada - now I feel better.

On the bus today a young mom was scolding her 4-year-old daughter because she had called another passenger fat.  I leaned over to the little girl  and said "It's ok to call me 'old', because that's a good thing."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

espola said:


> My wife just made me check my BP because I wasn't feeling well - 114/74.  "Ideal".
> 
> Her - "Oh - you're just old".  I opened a Sierra Nevada - now I feel better.
> 
> On the bus today a young mom was scolding her 4-year-old daughter because she had called another passenger fat.  I leaned over to the little girl  and said "It's ok to call me 'old', because that's a good thing."


Aren't you prohibited from being in the same proximity as children?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> My anterior colon anal warts I treat with a dollop of Ponds Cold Cream.  I monitor my diverticulitis with daily screenings by my wet nurse, Marine Corps Mary.  I swear by witchhazel and  white vinegar to smoothen and moisturize my genitalia. But it works best with Mary’s gentle touch.


A Sunday ride with motorcycle boy ought to sort you out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and who posts about their hair?


Jealous.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2018)

espola said:


> My wife just made me check my BP because I wasn't feeling well - 114/74.  "Ideal".


Buuuullllloney.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Jealous.


Those who can do, those who can't talk about it. Think about that from your own personal perspective for once in your life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Buuuullllloney.


74/114 E-reader can't read numbers either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Buuuullllloney.


74/114


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 74/114 E-reader can't read numbers either.


Dizzy has proven his ignorance with numbers time and time again . . . and you look up to him, funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy has proven his ignorance with numbers time and time again . . . and you look up to him, funny.


Tell us all about it 0.20 boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Those who can do, those who can't talk about it.* Think about that from your own personal perspective for once in your life.


They usually say the following about people who lack grammar skills too:

_Those who can, do; Those who can't, teach. _

Ricky and I funny tagged your previous grammatical slaughtering of the above quote.  I guess that was way too subtle for you to correct it before you repeated it.  Too funny


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy has proven his ignorance with numbers time and time again . . . and you look up to him, funny.


Back that up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They usually say the following about people who lack grammar skills too:
> 
> _Those who can, do; Those who can't, teach. _
> 
> Ricky and I funny tagged your previous grammatical slaughtering of the above quote.  I guess that was way too subtle for you to correct it before you repeated it.  Too funny


I was giving union boy a break.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Chuck Todd I thought had an interesting take on why not disclosing Hannity's relationship with people he was reporting is a problem... 
Kind of have to read to the bottom where Chuck responds to questions about his wife's involvement with the Democratic party to really get your head around what he's saying.  




> *Chuck Todd lashes out at Fox, defends wife in radio interview*
> http://thehill.com/homenews/media/384157-chuck-todd-lashes-out-at-fox-defends-wife-in-radio-interview
> 
> NBC "Meet the Press" moderator Chuck Todd slammed Fox News on Friday for not taking action against Sean Hannity after it was revealed the conservative opinion host was a client of President Trump's personal attorney, Michael Cohen.
> ...


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who posts their effing medication ritual on a public forum?
> Wait, I know the answer.


*I'm just glad Spola isn't posting the disgusting/revolting subjects he did three forums ago.....*
*We can only hope " Bob " visits a Doctor and discontinues the posting of the " Aftermath "......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Chuck Todd I thought had an interesting take on why not disclosing Hannity's relationship with people he was reporting is a problem...
> Kind of have to read to the bottom where Chuck responds to questions about his wife's involvement with the Democratic party to really get your head around what he's saying.



*No one wants to " Get " their head near anything involving Chuck Todd, except you.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Chuck Todd I thought had an interesting take on why not disclosing Hannity's relationship with people he was reporting is a problem...
> Kind of have to read to the bottom where Chuck responds to questions about his wife's involvement with the Democratic party to really get your head around what he's saying.


Who did f Chuck Todd used to work for?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who did f Chuck Todd used to work for?


I believe he's under contract with NBC Universal.  So he started on their smaller nitch MSNBC and is now with NBC Network News.  Or really I guess you could say he's a corporate man for a major American entertainment corporation. 

Surely you're saying the Chuck Todds and Megan Kelly's of the world can't work for a politically slanted cable news channel and then ever be considered as real journalists again?  Is that your point?  If so...  I don't agree.

Also, what I like about Chuck Todd... is when I read one of his articles the links to back up what he's saying lead to verifiable sources unlike Breibart where hyperlinks are kind of like decoration to the text and as often as not lead to pure balderdash.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I believe he's under contract with NBC Universal.  So he started on their smaller nitch MSNBC and is now with NBC Network News.  Or really I guess you could say he's a corporate man for a major American entertainment corporation.
> 
> Surely you're saying the Chuck Todds and Megan Kelly's of the world can't work for a politically slanted cable news channel and then ever be considered as real journalists again?  Is that your point?  If so...  I don't agree.
> 
> Also, what I like about Chuck Todd... is when I read one of his articles the links to back up what he's saying lead to verifiable sources unlike Breibart where hyperlinks are kind of like decoration to the text and as often as not lead to pure balderdash.


*Chuck Todd doesn't use " Verified " sources, he links back to other articles that *
*are grey and vague at best....*
*In simpler terms....He's Full of Shit 75 % of the time.....*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Chuck Todd doesn't use " Verified " sources, he links back to other articles that *
> *are grey and vague at best....*
> *In simpler terms....He's Full of Shit 75 % of the time.....*


Can you point to an example?  I bet if I google his name and post the first interesting story by him that see- you won't be able to debunk any of his source work?  What do you say...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I believe he's under contract with NBC Universal.  So he started on their smaller nitch MSNBC and is now with NBC Network News.  Or really I guess you could say he's a corporate man for a major American entertainment corporation.
> 
> Surely you're saying the Chuck Todds and Megan Kelly's of the world can't work for a politically slanted cable news channel and then ever be considered as real journalists again?  Is that your point?  If so...  I don't agree.
> 
> Also, what I like about Chuck Todd... is when I read one of his articles the links to back up what he's saying lead to verifiable sources unlike Breibart where hyperlinks are kind of like decoration to the text and as often as not lead to pure balderdash.


Referring to Jeffrey Lord’s article in The American Spectatorpublished the same morning, the radio hosts asked Todd to respond to the hypocrisy alleged in the column.

Lord goes through a litany of examples in his article, saying that while interviewing Bernie Sanders eleven times this year, Todd never disclosed the fact that his wife’s company had received almost $2 million from the Bernie 2016 campaign.

Todd’s wife, Kristian Todd, was also communications director for Jim Webb’s Senate campaign in 2006 — but Todd did not mention that relationship in his 2017 interview with Webb on “Meet The Press.”

Kristian Todd also made a $2,500 donation to Sen. Tim Kaine, but Chuck Todd failed to disclose that potential conflict of interest when interviewing Kaine three times since last summer.

In response, Todd told Bernie and Sid, “That’s my wife. That’s not me. I think it’s a ridiculous place that we’re in in society that it’s guilt by association,” adding, “You’re trying to sully me because my wife is an individual thinker in her life.”

When McGuirk pressed further, Todd became more defensive, saying, “What my wife does with her money is her business. Judge me on my work.”

He also worked on political campaigns when he was younger, but they have buried that story.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Referring to Jeffrey Lord’s article in The American Spectatorpublished the same morning, the radio hosts asked Todd to respond to the hypocrisy alleged in the column.
> 
> Lord goes through a litany of examples in his article, saying that while interviewing Bernie Sanders eleven times this year, Todd never disclosed the fact that his wife’s company had received almost $2 million from the Bernie 2016 campaign.
> 
> ...



What do you want to bet if I go to the American Spectator, I can find a few problems with their journalism? Just like I did with this last bit of fiction you posted.
Funny how nutter causes have such a hard time attracting serious journalists.  I don't even have to be familiar with the company... but can just tell by the name "American Spectator" that it's filled with fake news.

I'm sticking with Chuck Todd.  His hyperlinks actually back up what he's saying.  He's a real journalist, who seem to hold himself accountable to Journalist ethics and standards of practice; and not just some paid hack, who earns his money for spinning political slant for the nutter news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What do you want to bet if I go to the American Spectator, I can find a few problems with their journalism? Just like I did with this last bit of fiction you posted.
> Funny how nutter causes have such a hard time attracting serious journalists.  I don't even have to be familiar with the company... but can just tell by the name "American Spectator" that it's filled with fake news.
> 
> I'm sticking with Chuck Todd.  His hyperlinks actually back up what he's saying.  He's a real journalist, who seem to hold himself accountable to Journalist ethics and standards of practice; and not just some paid hack, who earns his money for spinning political slant for the nutter news.


F Chuck Todd, right down the middle, just like comey, nevermind his wife and 5 were for Hillary just like f Chuck wifes company makes millions off democrats.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I believe he's under contract with NBC Universal.  So he started on their smaller nitch MSNBC and is now with NBC Network News.  Or really I guess you could say he's a corporate man for a major American entertainment corporation.
> 
> Surely you're saying the Chuck Todds and Megan Kelly's of the world can't work for a politically slanted cable news channel and then ever be considered as real journalists again?  Is that your point?  If so...  I don't agree.
> 
> Also, what I like about Chuck Todd... is when I read one of his articles the links to back up what he's saying lead to verifiable sources unlike Breibart where hyperlinks are kind of like decoration to the text and as often as not lead to pure balderdash.


Like the Brietbart DGU article that properly linked the CDC’s numbers? You people are too much.  Don’t like anything that threatens MSM’s narrow narrative.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> F Chuck Todd, right down the middle, just like comey, nevermind his wife and 5 were for Hillary just like f Chuck wifes company makes millions off democrats.


Yes... but also I think it's worth pointing out that the reason you know his wife still works with democrats is because Chuck Todd has disclosed that she does.  He's publicly said I think it's important my viewers know this fact about me and my family outside of works.

Where does the money Sean Hannity's wife brings in every year come from?  Has he disclosed it?  Hell we don't even know where all the money Sean himself makes comes from even though millions of American tune into follow his shows everyday- so I can only imagine the racket his wife must have going on away from the spotlight...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... but also I think it's worth pointing out that the reason you know his wife still works with democrats is because Chuck Todd has disclosed that she does.  He's publicly said I think it's important my viewers know this fact about me and my family outside of works.
> 
> Where does the money Sean Hannity's wife brings in every year come from?  Has he disclosed it?  Hell we don't even know where all the money Sean himself makes comes from even though millions of American tune into follow his shows everyday- so I can only imagine the racket his wife must have going on away from the spotlight...


Yes, it came out after he went after a TV host for getting advice from Trump's attorney, BFD. F Chuck is a journalist, supposedly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like the Brietbart DGU article that properly linked the CDC’s numbers? You people are too much.  Don’t like anything that threatens MSM’s narrow narrative.


Have some accountability and quit blaming everyone else for once in your life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... but also I think it's worth pointing out that the reason you know his wife still works with democrats is because Chuck Todd has disclosed that she does.  He's publicly said I think it's important my viewers know this fact about me and my family outside of works.
> 
> Where does the money Sean Hannity's wife brings in every year come from?  Has he disclosed it?  Hell we don't even know where all the money Sean himself makes comes from even though millions of American tune into follow his shows everyday- so I can only imagine the racket his wife must have going on away from the spotlight...


Why is it important that we know Hannity or Todd’s multiple streams of income?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have some accountability and quit blaming everyone else for once in your life.


Have some accountability I can borrow?  You seem to be swimming in it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What do you want to bet if I go to the American Spectator, I can find a few problems with their journalism? Just like I did with this last bit of fiction you posted.
> Funny how nutter causes have such a hard time attracting serious journalists.  I don't even have to be familiar with the company... but can just tell by the name "American Spectator" that it's filled with fake news.
> 
> I'm sticking with Chuck Todd.  His hyperlinks actually back up what he's saying.  He's a real journalist, who seem to hold himself accountable to Journalist ethics and standards of practice; and not just some paid hack, who earns his money for spinning political slant for the nutter news.


"nutter causes" like the GOP convention and Trump's inauguration can only get 3rd rate, D list acts to talk or perform . . . it is embarrassing for most Republicans, but not the yahoos in here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "nutter causes" like the GOP convention and Trump's inauguration can only get 3rd rate, D list acts to talk or perform . . . it is embarrassing for most Republicans, but not the yahoos in here.


Yeah.  So embarassing.  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Have some accountability I can borrow?  You seem to be swimming in it.


Get your own, for once in your life do something without everyone else's help.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "nutter causes" like the GOP convention and Trump's inauguration can only get 3rd rate, D list acts to talk or perform . . . it is embarrassing for most Republicans, but not the yahoos in here.


Have you heard some of those A listers speak? They suit you better than us, you can have they, I just hope that nasty woman doesn't blow up the white house.
What a dope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yeah.  So embarassing.  Lol!


I haven't been able to sleep because of it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I haven't been able to sleep because of it.


That's your knee shaking fear of "others" that does that to you . . . apparently your sense of shame has been absent for years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Can you point to an example?  I bet if I google his name and post the first interesting story by him that see- you won't be able to debunk any of his source work?  What do you say...



Trump Dings ‘Sleepy Eyes’ Chuck Todd For Downplaying US Negotiations With North Korea

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/22/trump-sleepy-eyes-chuck-todd-us-north-korea-negotiations/&ved=0ahUKEwij8_-pzc7aAhUohOAKHSe0CQgQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw3BsoZCw08V6C1V2ZI9CJD2


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump Dings ‘Sleepy Eyes’ Chuck Todd For Downplaying US Negotiations With North Korea
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/22/trump-sleepy-eyes-chuck-todd-us-north-korea-negotiations/&ved=0ahUKEwij8_-pzc7aAhUohOAKHSe0CQgQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw3BsoZCw08V6C1V2ZI9CJD2


Getting out over your skis again?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Get your own, for once in your life do something without everyone else's help.


Yeah but if I didn’t get everyone else’s help I’d only be making .20/hr more over the last 10 years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Getting out over your skis again?


Just keeping you informed, it is a good thing,yes?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just keeping you informed, it is a good thing,yes?


You believe talk, I will wait for actions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just keeping you informed, it is a good thing,yes?


F/T job.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe talk, I will wait for actions.


Don't you think it's a good start? And in 16 months when Obama didn't even do that in 8 years? Give credit where credit Iz due.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't you think it's a good start? And in 16 months when Obama didn't even do that in 8 years? Give credit where credit Iz due.


Once the ball goes through the uprights credit can be assigned, until then it's the same thing that has been going on for 60 years. Nothing has happen.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Can you point to an example?  I bet if I google his name and post the first interesting story by him that see- you won't be able to debunk any of his source work?  What do you say...


*You remind me of a lazy fuck in College, stoned and lazy....*
*Do your research and you will be secure in your responses....*
*As of now, you're lazy....weak minded and most likely non*
*athletic....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once the ball goes through the uprights credit can be assigned, until then it's the same thing that has been going on for 60 years. Nothing has happen.



*You forgot the " ed " knucklehead......*

*" Ball goes thru the uprights ".....how lame, the real*
*plays are made ON the field......*

*POTUS is Winning and you're sidelined with your *
*finger double digit up your nose....pickin for Gold.*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 24, 2018)

The scandal of Hannity using Trump's bagman is not even cold and already another scandal in the news... 

Let's hope for his sake this is the last of the bad press.  Although he's got a few hundred million in real estate holdings apparently...  so I'd guess he'll land on his feet no matter what. You think working on cable pays that well or did he somehow hit a couple home runs as an investor to pull in that kind of loot?  Anyway, there's blood in the water now... 




> *Sean Hannity's real estate venture linked to fraudulent property dealer *
> https://www.theguardian.com/media/2018/apr/24/sean-hannity-real-estate-property-dealer-jeff-brock-fraud-foreclosures
> 
> Sean Hannity’s real estate venture bought houses through a property dealer who was involved in a criminal conspiracy to fraudulently obtain foreclosed homes, according to records reviewed by the Guardian.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The scandal of Hannity using Trump's bagman is not even cold and already another scandal in the news...
> 
> Let's hope for his sake this is the last of the bad press.  Although he's got a few hundred million in real estate holdings apparently...  so I'd guess he'll land on his feet no matter what. You think working on cable pays that well or did he somehow hit a couple home runs as an investor to pull in that kind of loot?  Anyway, there's blood in the water now...


Why is this important?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why is this important?


Millions tune into hear his opinion.  You don't think it's News worthy that he might have been accepting money to influence his opinion?  Really?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Millions tune into hear his opinion.  You don't think it's News worthy that he might have been accepting money to influence his opinion?  Really?


It's not like he is a news person, I can't stand the guy myself.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's not like he is a news person, I can't stand the guy myself.


Isn't that how it always is with entertainers.  Some people like them, some people don't. 
What I would say everyone agrees on, is it's a breech of integrity for an employee of Fox News to shape his opinion around whoever pays him.  Like if he's a hollow human being who will say anything for money I would expect it will negatively effect his career.  That's why I think this story is news, because even viewers at home see something isn't right here. 

But of course America has a long tradition of building celebs up and then tearing them down.  And a lot of 'em come back for a second act.  You don't like Hannity now, but maybe you'd like him better if he came back and was a little smarter about life and what's important to him?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Isn't that how it always is with entertainers.  Some people like them, some people don't.
> What I would say everyone agrees on, is it's a breech of integrity for an employee of Fox News to shape his opinion around whoever pays him.  Like if he's a hollow human being who will say anything for money I would expect it will negatively effect his career.  That's why I think this story is news, because even viewers at home see something isn't right here.
> 
> But of course America has a long tradition of building celebs up and then tearing them down.  And a lot of 'em come back for a second act.  You don't like Hannity now, but maybe you'd like him better if he came back and was a little smarter about life and what's important to him?


I haven't been paying attention to this story, what did he do?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Millions tune into hear his opinion.  You don't think it's News worthy that he might have been accepting money to influence his opinion?  Really?


You people keep diluting your news stories with the next news story.  I thought you worked in the industry?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 25, 2018)

Where Lion?  I heard him quote Sean Hannity multiple times in these threads.  I'm surprised he doesn't have any comments on this whole Hannity Love Child Scandal...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2022)

“the perfect distillation of white supremacy”









						Tucker Carlson condemned for Ketanji Brown Jackson ‘Rwanda’ comments
					

Fox News anchor accused of presenting ‘perfect distillation of white supremacy’ in rant against supreme court nominee




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## espola (Feb 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “the perfect distillation of white supremacy”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He knows his audience.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2022)

espola said:


> He knows his audience.


Yes he does. They are surprised by the reaction, normal stuff to them.


----------

